# insulin questions



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there, I've tried using the search function but every thread where anyone has mentioned slin before comes up!

Just wondered if any experienced users could answer a few questions please as I know very little about.

Can you take it off cycle or is it best used when on gear?

When is the best time to take it, I've heard after workout, after a meal, 1st thing in the morn.... So which is it?

What dosage do you take in one go? I've read 10iu?

Is it best to take when on HGH or can it still be used alone?

Sorry I am a total noob when it comes to slin but I'm very intrested in using it but know it can be very dangerous if used incorrectly so wanted to find out all I can 1st

Thanks to anyone that can take time to a answer these questions.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jjmac said:


> Can you take it off cycle or is it best used when on gear?
> 
> It has nothing to do with gear mate so can take it when on or off.
> 
> ...


All my answers refer to what I have done personally, with fast acting slin, humalog.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice 1 mate that's spot on!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Read this too mate, some good debating on there, Kingprop comes across well with his info.

Good read.

Edit: link might help lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/40073-insulin-how-good.html


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

i take 7-8 i.u. humalog pre workout i then take karbolyn with aminos,glutamine creatine etc immediately.i consume a similar mix during workout and again post workout.milos sarcev recommends this type of protocol.I often have to have a couple of bananas during workout also.I've done this the past 3 weeks and am not taking any steroids.Gains so far 3kg and no visible fat gains.I don't take the slin at any other time.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

one other thing.humalog is 100 i.u. per ml so on a slin pin 8 i.u. will be 0.08 on the gauge,i can see how a really careless person could get it wrong and take 10 times the dosage and get in real trouble.More is definitely not better with this stuff,if you're sensible it can be a useful tool,the early signs of slight hypo are obvious and you have plenty of time to counteract it by consuming more carbs.Start low and work up.

With pre workout method i use pump/fullness is fantastic


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Cheers again lads this is all the exact sort of info I need,

Are there diffrent types of slin then? The two I can get are novorapid flexpen, and lantus pen, both contain 3ml at 100iu/ml, are these fast acting insulin?


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I've only used the humalog which is very fast,novorapid is fast also,i think the lantus is slow,i've no experience of that.I have an endo/mesomorph type metabolism(slow)and from my research i understand that there is a danger of getting fat from slin use especially the slow stuff.On other threads i read that the slow stuff is best used by people with fast metabolisms(ecto)trying to gain weight.I don't know for certain if this is correct or not.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Novarapid is fast, lantus is slow.

Stick to novarapid mate


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

DB said:


> Novarapid is fast, lantus is slow.
> 
> Stick to novarapid mate


fast slin is easier to control :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## bigjamesh (Oct 7, 2008)

Magic torch , when taking fast acting slin with PWO meal and other meals are you taking it before eating or after eating ? Thinking of using it with my PWO meal ( 40 mins ater training and PWO shake ) and maybe lunch , as i train in the morning . Thanks


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bigjamesh said:


> Magic torch , when taking fast acting slin with PWO meal and other meals are you taking it before eating or after eating ? Thinking of using it with my PWO meal ( 40 mins ater training and PWO shake ) and maybe lunch , as i train in the morning . Thanks


Right before mate, jab and eat right after


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

One other thing, does insulin have to be refrigertated? If so I'd have to have my first jab with meal 1, or could I do it with my pre workout meal AND pwo meal?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

no mate only keep the unused vials in the fridge, once you start there fine in the warm.

i use slow at 20iu once a day and 5-10iu of fast twice a day.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

take it after food, allow your body to produce it's own insulin then bash more in,


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

maltodextrin is a useful carb source for the spike.

fast is definately better!

start off at 2iu, work up in 2iu increments to (about ) a 10iu max. it can screw you up badly, respect the stuff.

i had mixed memories of it all i remember was i stank to high-heaven of honey all the time!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Cheers again lads all really helpful answers, so my slin pen will be fine in my work bag, then bang 4iu after a meal around 10 o'clock, making sure there's at LEAST 40g carbs, then jab another 4iu about 5 or 10 min after my post workout meal, again making sure there are enough carbs.

Then gradually increase the doese by 1iu every few days untill I get to a dose of 8 to 10iu depending how I feel. Does this sound about right?

*obviously up the carbs by 10g per iu


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

yep.

try to avoid going to sleep within 3-4hours of a jab.

so if you get out of the gym at about 7pm, set yourself an 10-11pm bedtime, and have a small amount of oats or something before bed, like 20g or something trivial.

im pretty paranoid about this stuff


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Better to be safe tho mate, I think slin just has a really bad rep because people have abused or misused it. I'm going to be very careful and carry on researching it more before I use it. That said I can't f**king wait haha


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Why fast acting slin over say lantus? Interesting to know why people prefer fast over slow?


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

It is much easier to control blood glucose levels of slin, especially for novice users. More advanced users may prefer longer acting slins like NPH, 70/30, etc.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

bigacb said:


> Why fast acting slin over say lantus? Interesting to know why people prefer fast over slow?


if you take a jab of novorapid, you know what you'll be doing in 30mins when the spike kicks in, now imagine the worst case scenario.......you take long acting slin and get trapped in a lift for 6hours with no food....


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Khaos said:


> if you take a jab of novorapid, you know what you'll be doing in 30mins when the spike kicks in, now imagine the worst case scenario.......you take long acting slin and get trapped in a lift for 6hours with no food....


Haha good example! (Note to self whenever using long acting slin always use the stairs!)

Are these the only reasons guys or gains wise are they similar?


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Any golden rules to follow to not end up putting on loads of fat with slin?

Steve


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

not 100% sure, but id say at a good guess only really use it when your glycogen levels are depleated, after a workout for example then the sugar from the carbs goes to the muscles and not just put into fat storage,

dont take what ive said as gospel its just what ive gathered from reading about it


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Khaos said:


> if you take a jab of novorapid, you know what you'll be doing in 30mins when the spike kicks in, now imagine the worst case scenario.......you take long acting slin and get trapped in a lift for 6hours with no food....


take 20iu of fast slin and get stuck in a lift and your in trouble, take 30iu of lantus and go to bed for 6 hours and you'll be fine.

Lantus when inected forms a crystal in your body fat that breaks down over the next 16 hours give or take a few hours. So that 30iu will actually be less than 2iu per hour. Slow slin is so much safer than fast slin as it has no peak, it is the peak that will drag your blood sugar down causing you to go hypo.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

steve_1111uk said:


> Any golden rules to follow to not end up putting on loads of fat with slin?
> 
> Steve


People get scared of the slin and take to many carbs with it, for MOST people 6g of carbs per iu is loads, 10g is over kill. Most people end up taking even more and put on fat. Still you need to work for you self in a safe enviroment.

Another reason is that some people are not suited to insulin, if you have no trouble putting on weight then your money might be better spent else where IMO.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Makes sense cheers mate. I don't put weight on so I think to start with I'll do 10g per 1iu, untill I'm up at 8iu per shot, then if I feel I'm adding more fat than I wanted I may try dropping carbs, eventually to 6g carbs/iu,

Also when I'm lowering carbs I'll keep a malodextrin shake at arms length, -just incase


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

jjmac said:


> Makes sense cheers mate. I don't put weight on so I think to start with I'll do 10g per 1iu, untill I'm up at 8iu per shot, then if I feel I'm adding more fat than I wanted I may try dropping carbs, eventually to 6g carbs/iu,
> 
> Also when I'm lowering carbs I'll keep a malodextrin shake at arms length, -just incase


get a few packs of dextrose tabs, keep them in various pockets, then even when you start to get comftable with it all you'll still be safe.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Cra16 said:


> take 20iu of fast slin and get stuck in a lift and your in trouble, take 30iu of lantus and go to bed for 6 hours and you'll be fine.
> 
> Lantus when inected forms a crystal in your body fat that breaks down over the next 16 hours give or take a few hours. So that 30iu will actually be less than 2iu per hour. Slow slin is so much safer than fast slin as it has no peak, it is the peak that will drag your blood sugar down causing you to go hypo.


I always take my slin then eat immediately


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Khaos said:


> I always take my slin then eat immediately


I'm not doubting that you use it safely and effectivly mate, I just think you have the wrong end of the stick with the slow acting slin as it goes against my experience and others I know that have used it. Its really hard to **** up with slow slin but the fast one has a double dip that can make it tricky if you follow the wrong protocol.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Cra16 said:


> get a few packs of dextrose tabs, keep them in various pockets, then even when you start to get comftable with it all you'll still be safe.


good idea i will do:thumbup1:


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone else use fast acting insulin about an hour before bed to lower blood sugar levels, so there is less sugars in the blood to effect pre bed GH shot?


----------

